# Any Good Bodyshops in or around Ashford Kent



## Nismogtir400 (Nov 30, 2007)

Looking for someone to sort out a few bits on my R35 GTR...

Anyone recommend someone around the Ashford Kent area?


----------



## woodsey2k (Apr 26, 2017)

What colour have you got @nismogtir400?
I am interested to see if you find any one I have a storm white and wouldn't mind the bumper and bonnet doing but its finding some on you know is going to do a good job.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Speak to Stuart Gold at a Gold Motors in Croydon, goldgtr35 on here
He's got a Nissan approved body shop in Croydon


----------



## Prits_88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Ashford accident repair have a good reputation 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nismogtir400 (Nov 30, 2007)

woodsey2k said:


> What colour have you got @nismogtir400?
> I am interested to see if you find any one I have a storm white and wouldn't mind the bumper and bonnet doing but its finding some on you know is going to do a good job.


Mine has been wrapped satin Matt grey by the previous owner at a very large cost. It's more niggle things for me cosmetically that they havnt put back properly when it was wrapped that I want done...are you around Ashford way?


----------

